# The format did not complete successfully



## olanchuy (Aug 17, 2009)

USB(pen drive) first not recognized but now i cant format on it....when i try to 

right click on it to format it...its not responding..when i try to open it ,pendrive 

is not accessible,THe request could not be performed because of an I/Q device 

error..but when i try to format it on 

cmd it says invalid media-disk unusable , i format it on disk mgmt 

(no volumelabel) , got 100% but the the format did not complete 

successfully....anyone knows how to fix 

this?....my pen drive(8gb) just kip on blinking and blinking i dont know what to

do,please help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

right click on my computer select device manager and open up universal serial bus controllers and see if there are any yellow exclamation marks or red x next to anything.

If not go to view at the top and select rescource by type and click on imput/output and see if there are any yellow marks or red x next to anything.


----------



## TerraFirma (Dec 16, 2008)

Steady blinking light ~2 times per second usually means the flash drive is done for.



TerraFirma said:


> Check this Thread Post #4
> 
> It WILL ERASE your data.
> 
> -TF


----------

